
Show HN: Missive, a new email client for Mac - plehoux
https://missiveapp.com
======
plehoux
Co-founder here, we are bootstrapping this new thing called Missive.

It is a collaborative email client, we have been beta testing the web version
for the past two months and now just released the OS X app.

Request an invite here [https://missiveapp.com/#request-an-
invite](https://missiveapp.com/#request-an-invite) and ping us @missiveapp or
info@missiveapp.com to get in.

I'm happy to answer your questions.

~~~
Fastidious
Does it requires a login, and/or my Gmail/Yahoo/etc. emails have to pass thru
a third party server (yours)?

Edit:

Answered on help: "Every connection between Missive clients and our servers is
encrypted using the Transport Layer Security standard (TLS). This also applies
to connections between our servers and Gmail when we fetch your emails."

Thanks, but I pass.

~~~
plehoux
Yes, it does pass thru our servers. That's how we can create shared
conversations between members of the same team.

Our email client consumes data from our API.

